# When Did You Start Wearing Makeup and Such?



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Another thread had me reflecting, and I'm curious TAM... what were your experiences with starting to become conscious of beauty routines, wear makeup, certain clothes and such?

I started wearing makeup around aged 13. Mostly unflattering green or blue eye-shadow, mascara, maybe blush, and lipstick. My peers weren't wearing makeup and I don't recall why I started experimenting. My mother is the opposite and doesn't wear makeup. I was called to the principal office for wearing lipstick. She explained it was too bold to be worn at school, yet also asked the brand as she wanted to get one.

When I wanted to shave my legs, my mother didn't feel I needed to and claimed the hair would grow back stronger and advised me to wait. I accepted this, until a boy I crushed on commented on my hairy legs. That night I went home and figured out how to use my brother's razor. Told my mother afterwards that I had shaved my legs. Same boy noticed the smoothness of my legs a few days later.

Around 16, I wanted to shape my eyebrows. My mother didn't think I ought to touch them, but agreed to take me to a beautician to wax them. And then tried it herself for the first time. By then, makeup application had improved, and I'd stopped doing crazy things with my hair; opting for a stylish cut instead. The clothing choices on the other-hand... another matter.

Anyway, I'm curious about your experiences!


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

I told my story about first wearing makeup in the other thread. After that, I didn't apply any unless I was going out with older sisters. I just never really had any desire to alter my looks much after her father's "clowns" comment LOL. As a young adult, I only wore blue mascara. Was crazy about that stuff. In my 30s, I began to only wear lipstick, so now still I only wear lipstick that matches the color clothes I'm wearing.

My best friend wore makeup like nobody's business. She was one of those types who never walked out of her house without being fully made up. Her 3 sisters were the same way, so I guess it's what they were taught. I always hated the idea that women were taught they had to wear foundation, and she herself had the most beautiful complexion. So I would complain to her that she's hiding her beautiful skin and didn't need that stuff. When she passed away in 2001, I told the funeral director "Don't you touch her, I'm coming to do her hair and makeup." As I did them, I teased her in kind of a singsong voice "Ah hah, I get the last word" and didn't put any foundation on her skin, just mascara, a little bit of rouge, and her favorite lipstick, which I didn't apply as heavily as she normally did. At her funeral, everybody remarked at how beautiful she was because she was. She was a stunning natural beauty. 

As a teenager, I wanted to wear all the designer clothes like everybody else until one day, one of my older sisters bought a pair of silk Calvin Klein slacks. My mom made her take them back because, "For the price you paid for these, they should be lined and the stitching should be better than this. Now take these back and bring home some $200 dollar pants that are worth $200. You don't just buy clothes for the label. You purchase for quality." I was never interested in designer labels after that.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I didn't bother with make up till about 16 and apart from in my late teens when I wore maybe eye shadow and a bit of lipstick, I have never worn it much over my life, mostly just for special occasions. I cant remember the last time I wore it, years and years ago, my husband isnt bothered and I dont really want to put chemicals on my skin daily and have to rub them off at night. I also sort of don't see the point. I only want to look good for my husband and he really doesn't worry that I dont wear it. Not many of my friends wear it, and the few who do only wear very little. Same with my daughters and DIL.
My lovely mum rarely wore it, nor did her 4 sisters and neices, and they all had/have fantastic skin. I have several cousins in their late 60's and ealy 70's and they have barely a wrinkle and at age 64 nor do I. The least I can mess about with my face the better as far as I am concerned.

Designer clothers dont interest me,why pay 10 times as much for the same thing?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm waiting till I get a little older.
😉

It still freaks me out a bit, when time to time pre covid we'd sporadically see male teens wearing makeup at the mall. If one isn't a performer, well, makeup isn't the most manly thing imho.

Mostly about 10 yrs or so ago when the whole metro-sexual thing gained popularity in high schools. It's faded now.

Sorry for the side track. But hey equal rights and all that.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I'm waiting till I get a little older.
> 😉
> 
> It still freaks me out a bit, when time to time pre covid we'd sporadically see male teens wearing makeup at the mall. If one isn't a performer, well, makeup isn't the most manly thing imho.
> ...


Cant bear seeing guys with make up.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I'm waiting till I get a little older.
> 😉
> 
> It still freaks me out a bit, when time to time pre covid we'd sporadically see male teens wearing makeup at the mall. If one isn't a performer, well, makeup isn't the most manly thing imho.
> ...


I went through a teenage phase of wearing eyeliner. I also had blue hair (which is wavy/curly and I'd straighten it every morning), I wore girls skinny jeans, and I had my nipples pierced... I tried to delete all the evidence of that but my wife probably has pictures hidden somewhere


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

At 13, I was allowed to wear lipstick. A shade my Mom picked that was so pale I shouldn't have bothered. At 14, brown mascara and one coat only. Nothing else until I turned 18.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I started wearing a little powder, brown mascara and lipstick during high school, so probably around age 15 or so. I stopped wearing makeup entirely, except for special occasions, in college and continued that until about 6-7 years ago. I now, at age 44, wear a very lightweight powder foundation, a warm taupe eyeshadow, mascara, a little blush, and lip stain (so it won't transfer to my mask) daily for work in a professional office setting. It's a natural look with a bit more polish than I'm able to achieve going entirely bare faced. I also wear brighter, slightly more complex, makeup for dates and special occasions. 

I've been shaving my legs since I was around 14. The reality is that my leg hair is sparse, blond, and baby fine. It's nearly invisible even if I don't shave, so I worry about it less and less as I'm aging. And my fella really doesn't care one way or another.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I think it was around seventh grade so 12 or 13 (in a much different time and place than today). No one wore makeup before that age. My mother was likely horrified by the heavy blue eyeshadow I wore at some point in those early years — I certainly am horrified looking back — but I don’t recall that she commented or if she did I ignored her. I thought I looked great. I didn’t.

I never asked permission when it came to makeup and was never told I couldn’t. Shaving my legs was the real battle. My mother did have a strong opinion on that and it wasn’t meant to begin at 12 or 13 so I did that behind her back. As to makeup, other than my blue eyeshadow period, I never wore much and still don’t. But I have pale hair, pale skin and pale eyes so I basically disappear — especially in photos — if I don’t at least wear lipstick and that has turned out to be the one thing I’m never without. I have a box packed with different shades of lipstick but I wear neutrals for every day.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I had so much fun as a teenager exploring and pushing limits! Lol!

I started using makeup around 11. I never liked anything wild, no blue or green eye shadow for me. I've always used brown tones. I remember having my brown eye shadow, black eyeliner, and a pinkish-brownish lipstick in the shape of a penis! Lol! It was my favorite shade of lipstick.

I'm a 90's girl so I wore too much black eyeliner. One of my idols is Dolores O'Riordan (The Cranberries) so I had to mimic her makeup. Years later one of my male friends said I had fish eyes back then! Lol!!

I shaved my legs around 12-13? But I only shaved from the knees down. I haven't shaved the rest of my legs and I barely have any hair. It helps I'm tanned so you don't see the fur. Same with armpit hair, around 12?

In my culture, girls get their ears pierced as newborns, before leaving the hospital. At around 14 I wanted another piercing and my youngest aunt did it at home. She numbed my ear with ice and pierced my ear!lol! My cousin and I pierced each other's ears a second time. I have 2 homemade piercings in one ear. 

My cousin and I were born days apart. We were partners in crime many times. We followed fashion trends and tried to look cool all the time. We wore combat boots and checkered flannel shirts with with everything! I also wore my combat boots with mini skirts and shorts, smh...

At 15 I had a fake nose ring. I wore I tiny bikini at the beach, without my parents knowledge or permission. Lol! I plucked my eyebrows because I hated my unibrow! 
I think I colored my hair around the same time. 

I was lucky I never had any skin problems. I never had acne or a lot of pimples. I had fun doing face masks and hair masks. Some of them smelled awful! 

One of my best friends from middle and high school loved everything about beauty. She did my and my friends makeup. She enjoyed so much she became a beautician.

My mom liked makeup, my grandma did too. I guess it depends if you are around it or not. My mom never said no and my dad either. I didn't go wild with it, so I guess that's why they never complained about it.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

bobert said:


> I went through a teenage phase of wearing eyeliner. I also had blue hair (which is wavy/curly and I'd straighten it every morning), I wore girls skinny jeans, and I had my nipples pierced... I tried to delete all the evidence of that but my wife probably has pictures hidden somewhere


I have a strong feeling we would've been very good friends in our younger years.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

bobert said:


> I went through a teenage phase of wearing eyeliner. I also had blue hair (which is wavy/curly and I'd straighten it every morning), I wore girls skinny jeans, and I had my nipples pierced... I tried to delete all the evidence of that but my wife probably has pictures hidden somewhere


And, you can believe she'll whip them out if she thinks it will dissuade your son from doing something she considers foolish.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

A little lipstick, light eyeshadows, mascara, and a tiny bit of blush on occasions such as picture day, weekend gatherings, holidays, and such at 11.

By somewhere between 13 and 15 I switched to wearing full make up to school and pretty much whenever people were going to see my face unless I was A) playing a sport or B) doing physical labor.

Also, during the late 80's and into the very early 90's my dad could bounce a quarter off my hair I kept it so sprayed into shape. He thought it was hilarious.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Openminded said:


> Shaving my legs was the real battle. My mother did have a strong opinion on that and it wasn’t meant to begin at 12 or 13


My mom was like that, too. She showed me early how to do make up and not look like a clown, but she didn't want me shaving my legs until 13. Did I mention I'm pale and have thick dark hairs? So, I used my dad's razor and tried to shave my legs one afternoon when I was 10 or 11.

Bad idea.

Dad's razor was a cheap single blade. I ripped a chunk of skin from my ankle up about 1.5 inches. My mom had to use a maxi pad to staunch the blood. After that, she agreed to teach me.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I like many girls was in a rush to grow up. I shaved my legs pretty young, I hid it from my mom. 
As for makeup, I played around with it in middle school, I never wore it to school because I was a wake up and 5mins later run to the bus, so I never spent much time getting ready in the morning (I am still like this). But on weekends my mom didn’t care what makeup I wore so I did it more often then. 
I started regularly putting on mascara and blush in high school. I grew up with boys and my mom didn’t wear makeup so when I wore any, I got made fun of by my brothers so I got self conscious and never ever wore a lot of it.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I think I was a freshman in high school when I started wearing make up regularly and haven't looked back. I am one of those that does not leave the house without my makeup on. I feel naked without it. As I've gotten older, I don't wear as much, more neutral tones, but I still love make up. I have fair skin and light colored eyelashes and eyebrows. If I do not wear make up, I look I am sick. LOL!


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

karole said:


> I think I was a freshman in high school when I started wearing make up regularly and haven't looked back. I am one of those that does not leave the house without my makeup on. I feel naked without it. As I've gotten older, I don't wear as much, more neutral tones, but I still love make up. I have fair skin and light colored eyelashes and eyebrows. If I do not wear make up, I look I am sick. LOL!


I’m the same way with pale skin. I have to do my eyebrows and eyelashes every day.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I wonder if our habits from high school/college have changed much. I know mine haven’t.


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> Another thread had me reflecting, and I'm curious TAM... what were your experiences with starting to become conscious of beauty routines, wear makeup, certain clothes and such?
> 
> I started wearing makeup around aged 13. Mostly unflattering green or blue eye-shadow, mascara, maybe blush, and lipstick. My peers weren't wearing makeup and I don't recall why I started experimenting. My mother is the opposite and doesn't wear makeup. I was called to the principal office for wearing lipstick. She explained it was too bold to be worn at school, yet also asked the brand as she wanted to get one.
> 
> ...


Sounds like we grew up around the same time! I was a flat out tomboy between 8-13, everyone complimented my Mom on what a handsome son she had  . She was as girly as they came, she wore dresses and skirts, always wore lipstick no matter what and did her hair. I dressed like a boy, had a very short haircut until suddenly I decided at 13, I liked boys.

My first foray into makeup included some metallic sky blue or mint green eyeliner and frosty fuschia lipstick 😱, then I rebelled against the muddy brown 90's lipstick trend and wore BRIGHT vermillion red lipstick and loads of black eyeliner, no mascara. I was a total novice but had fun with it. I didn't really wear foundation/concealer until I was around 16 when I started breaking out, though I never plastered it on. I grew up in the Caribbean, it was hot and humid, and only wore makeup when I went out. No makeup was allowed in school, we had uniforms.

I started shaving around 13, but only when I went out and wore something short. My mom made sure I didn't use makeup with bad ingredients and bought nicer stuff for me. I never packed it on, but my look was bright and fun and I didn't take it too seriously. I think I started wearing eyeshadow around 18, but never applied it properly until I was in my 20's. 

Nowadays, I wear makeup when I leave my house, my look depends on where I'm going and the occasion. At minimum, I'll wear tinted moisturizer with SPF, neutral eyeshadow, eyeliner, mascara, bronzer/blush, and some kind of lip color. If I'm going all out, I'll do the works, but not pack it on. I still haven't worked up the nerve to try false lashes though, for some reason. I just wear eyeliner, mascara and tinted lipbalm when my dude comes over.

Despite still breaking out at 41 (hormones are a *****!), my skin is in very good condition. I don't have wrinkles or fine lines, but I do have some pigmentation and redness(sometimes). I've always tried to take good care of my skin, I'm careful about the ingredients in my makeup and skincare, I DIY facials to save some bucks. I just love getting all dolled up when I'm going out, makeup is like another accessory. Depending on what you are wearing, I think it just looks weird if you leave your face bare, especially with my coloring (I have black hair, dark eyes, light skin and pale pink lips)


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

TXTrini said:


> Sounds like we grew up around the same time!


I'm close to your age, so yes we did!

I dug out an old photo from when I first went to a nightclub. I would have been aged 15/16. A friend who was a couple years older took me, and provided me with a fake ID. At the door, I was preparing myself that I wouldn't get in. However, bouncer just waved us through. I had light foundation with liquid eyeliner, mascara, neutral eye-shadow, blush, and bright red lipstick. She wore hot-pants with a halter neck top. I wore black pants with a formal-style jacket (whah?) and likely my first pair of heels; although they were a chunky heel. Prior, I had been to raves and used to wear men's oversized jeans with fitted bodysuits. Not a flattering look. My brother and I were recollecting and laughing recently over some of our fashion choices. He basically dressed like Jim Morrison; and threw in occasional pop star influence, too. What I loved wearing the most, before I saved and got a leather jacket, was an anime tshirt which had an emblam that glowed in the dark. I also loved wearing doc marten boots. Meanwhile, friends were in 'normal' stylish dresses.

Scene from first night-club


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Girl_power said:


> I wonder if our habits from high school/college have changed much. I know mine haven’t.


I wear makeup most times that I venture out of the house and if seeing friends. Typically foundation, pencil eyeliner, neutral eye-shadow, pale lipstick, and blush. If I'm going out somewhere 'special' I might add a bit of glitter to the eye-shadow or darker options for the eyes - and then still keep to a pale lipstick so it's not too much going on at once. I experimented a fair bit with clothes and identity growing up. That hasn't changed too much, really. Been through different phases as an adult, granted I look pretty conservative in how I present. Currently my preference is flowing dresses with heeled boots.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

MJJEAN said:


> Also, during the late 80's and into the very early 90's my dad could bounce a quarter off my hair I kept it so sprayed into shape. He thought it was hilarious.


hahah ..! I can relate.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

bobert said:


> I went through a teenage phase of wearing eyeliner. I also had blue hair (which is wavy/curly and I'd straighten it every morning), I wore girls skinny jeans, and I had my nipples pierced... I tried to delete all the evidence of that but my wife probably has pictures hidden somewhere


Love this haha.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Shaving legs, hmmm I reckon about 15? Makeup wasn't really a thing while I was at school, so I was around 17 I think when I started wearing it, late 80's/early 90's...omg...I used to wear pink eyeshadow with blue eyeshadow as eyeliner on the bottom - because I wanted to be like Jennifer Horton from Days Of Our Lives 🤣 Omfg... Ah the 80's - perms, big hair, big earrings, bright colours. I remember I used to wear a black blouse with a bright orange, pencil skirt to work!! Bahahahaha.

I've always worn makeup when I leave the house, when I was younger it was all about looks, but now I do it for a combination of feeling and looking nice, and the SPF. I've always taken care of my skin - always worn sunscreen, makeup with SPF etc. I'm always encountering people who are gobsmacked that I'm the age I am so I must have done something right! I don't usually wear makeup if I know I'll be home all day, but some days at home I'll wear mascara and lipstick, just because I can lol.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Girl_power said:


> I wonder if our habits from high school/college have changed much. I know mine haven’t.


Mine have changed drastically. Sometime in my late 20's or early 30's my husband mentioned he didn't much like make up because of the smell of cosmetics being so chemical and I just stopped wearing it unless I was going out for a super special occasion. 



heartsbeating said:


> I dug out an old photo from when I first went to a nightclub.


I went to a lot of bars and parties, but didn't go to any clubs until I was 24. My first nightclub experience was a Goth/Techno club in the city that has been a local institution since the 70's. A couple of friends insisted I go once they found out I'd never been and thus a weekend tradition was born. It was the only club in the area open til 4am, too, which was awesome.

I went once or twice a week for a few months, met my husband, and that was that. We went back for a special event a few years ago and it was a blast. The place is the same crumbing dive it's been for over 40 years. <3


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> I'm close to your age, so yes we did!
> 
> I dug out an old photo from when I first went to a nightclub. I would have been aged 15/16. A friend who was a couple years older took me, and provided me with a fake ID. At the door, I was preparing myself that I wouldn't get in. However, bouncer just waved us through. I had light foundation with liquid eyeliner, mascara, neutral eye-shadow, blush, and bright red lipstick. She wore hot-pants with a halter neck top. I wore black pants with a formal-style jacket (whah?) and likely my first pair of heels; although they were a chunky heel. Prior, I had been to raves and used to wear men's oversized jeans with fitted bodysuits. Not a flattering look. My brother and I were recollecting and laughing recently over some of our fashion choices. He basically dressed like Jim Morrison; and threw in occasional pop star influence, too. What I loved wearing the most, before I saved and got a leather jacket, was an anime tshirt which had an emblam that glowed in the dark. I also loved wearing doc marten boots. Meanwhile, friends were in 'normal' stylish dresses.
> 
> Scene from first night-club


I went to nightclubs around that age too, no fake I.D. though, Trinidadian culture is different in that way. There's no official drinking/partying age, it's pretty much up to your parents and the individual. The climate certainly did not allow for a lot of clothes or makeup, especially as the clubs I went to were seafront and outdoor. I pretty much wore rompers and mini sundresses or shorts/mini skirts and tops in my girly phase, or tight jeans/leggings and sexy tops. I wasn't into eyeshadow at the time and had no clue about blush/bronzer, so it was heavy liquid/pencil eyeliner, bright lipstick. 

I still wear mini sundresses, tight jeans and sexy tops, and mini-skirts but my idea of sexy has matured as I've matured. I show way less skin now, but my makeup is more on point. It's not Instagram worthy or anything, I don't care for plastered on makeup, but it's definitely not natural. I love sparkly eyeshadow, smoky eyes and lots of color. I don't do the super loud lip colors I used to (some I cringe at now 😱, I wear sheer versions instead or neutral color. I wear mostly neutral (shades of brown/pink/peach) eyeshadow with pops of color (mostly jewel-toned) or all-out smoky grey/brown/bronze, mostly neutral blush, light matte bronzer for some color and definition, and a decent amount of mascara and fill in my eyebrows. Pretty much, I like to have fun with it, and go with my mood/available time/the occasion.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I got my ears pierced and shaved below the knee at age 13. Tried makeup out but never really like it. I only wear eyeliner and mascara and only because when I don’t everyone asks if I’m sick. I still don’t shave above the knee...the beauty of being Celtic...I am just not very hairy and what little I do have is very light.

All three of my girls are into makeup but only my middle daughter won’t leave the house without it. She’s very good at it actually.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

I started wearing makeup at age 11. I didn’t really ask, I just used my moms. She was shocked that I used hers, but didn’t care, but at the same time wouldn’t buy me my own. So I ran around for several years with an orange face and way too mature eyeshadow. Insult to injury, my sister was a model and never coached me on how to wear makeup properly. They all just let me flop around looking like a clown for several years. (Thanks guys!!) Finally, a mean girl pointed out my makeup line and orange face in 8th or 9th grade. I had already had a job for quite some time at that point so I had my own money and bought my own makeup. From that point on, my makeup looked better but I still wore entirely too much. Probably well into my late 20s. BUT, I was also very good at doing makeup so it was more about the accomplishment of being able to do a really good full face than it was about wanting to wear makeup. I was more impressed by the skills I had and what I could do than I was with the NEED to wear it. I enjoyed the process. But I was also the type that would go shopping, to the grocery, etc. without makeup on. But for work or to go out, it was always done. Along with my hair. Now, the last few years, I don’t wear anywhere near as much as I used to, nor do I care if my hair is done. Most of the times it’s wash my hair and let it dry. Minimal makeup, usually just a little concealer, blush, liner and mascara. If I’m going somewhere special I’ll do the whole routine. But of course with Covid, that doesn’t happen real often the last 8 months or so.

Shaving I wanted to start around 9 I think. But, I was a gymnast. We wore leotards often so our legs were exposed. We had a female coach that would jokingly say that we needed to shave our legs because we were scratching her while she spotted us. So I would every now and again. I started full time at 11 because I started getting body hair “elsewhere”. One mistake of getting in a hot tub at gymnastics camp in a light yellow bathing suit and then standing up and some of the male gymnasts making a comment about the see through-ness of my suit started a pretty big chain reaction of shaving EVERYTHING. I still to this day shave everything almost daily. Never more than a day in between.


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

I think I was 12 when I bought my first eye liner and snuck in the house. It was that kind that people would use a a lighter to melt so that it looked like liquid eyeliner. I had no idea what I was doing with that. I don't think I really wore make regularly until 14 or 15. And even then, it wasn't very much. I think eyeliner and blush were what I wore the most.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Diana7 said:


> I only want to look good for my husband and he really doesn't worry that I dont wear it.


I gotta say, my husband likes me without makeup and also compliments when I wear it, too. He is one of few people that 'gets' to see me without makeup and I'm completely comfortable with him. However, makeup to me feels like completing an outfit which combines with both liking how it looks, maybe a bit of fun (like with the glitter eye-shadow) and admittedly, perhaps a tinge of insecurity; which I don't feel around Batman. I have a couple of friends who never wear makeup, and a few who (like me) I'll always see wearing some form of makeup.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

TXTrini said:


> I went to nightclubs around that age too, no fake I.D. though, Trinidadian culture is different in that way.


I didn't get to keep the fake ID... as much as I wanted to. It was a replica of my friend's student ID and she felt it was risky with the college. With her, I went to that first club, then she took me to a vodka bar, and to an acid-jazz (hello 90s!) venue located in Soho (London). Known as the 'red-light district' she did suggest not sharing with our mothers that she had taken me there. Next couple of times, my brother and his girlfriend took me out, before I started going out with peers; without ID, but I knew some people working where I frequented due to the music scene.

Then aged 17, Batman first entered my world. We had spoken over the phone but had not met. Arranged to meet casually at a bar/club. It wasn't a date but I remember feeling intrigued, nervous, and excited. We hadn't thought to describe our appearance to one another. Upon meeting, he didn't run the other way so I figured we were off to a good start. We'd only exchanged smiles and hello, when he next saw me being escorted outside towards a cop car. I had been asked for ID inside the club and warned for being underage (legal age of 18). I was too embarrassed to look to Batman.



TXTrini said:


> There's no official drinking/partying age, it's pretty much up to your parents and the individual. The climate certainly did not allow for a lot of clothes or makeup, especially as the clubs I went to were seafront and outdoor. I pretty much wore rompers and mini sundresses or shorts/mini skirts and tops in my girly phase, or tight jeans/leggings and sexy tops. I wasn't into eyeshadow at the time and had no clue about blush/bronzer, so it was heavy liquid/pencil eyeliner, bright lipstick.


That's an interesting cultural aspect. On reflection, how did you find the experience being in that environment (clubbing) at that age in terms of personal impact, responsibilities, safety, etc?


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> Then aged 17, Batman first entered my world. We had spoken over the phone but had not met. Arranged to meet casually at a bar/club. It wasn't a date but I remember feeling intrigued, nervous, and excited. We hadn't thought to describe our appearance to one another. Upon meeting, he didn't run the other way so I figured we were off to a good start. We'd only exchanged smiles and hello, when he next saw me being escorted outside towards a cop car. I had been asked for ID inside the club and warned for being underage (legal age of 18). I was too embarrassed to look to Batman.


That's so wonderful that you guys have that, it's so special to be someone's one and only.



heartsbeating said:


> That's an interesting cultural aspect. On reflection, how did you find the experience being in that environment (clubbing) at that age in terms of personal impact, responsibilities, safety, etc?


Well, my uncle is only 13 yrs older than me, we even shared some friends, so I always had him around as both a safety net and a quasi chaperone. I had a blast, and was so excited to be there, I never bothered to drink. Plus the highschool I went to hosted Carnival fetes (parties) at some of the same clubs and everyone's parents were there. It was awkward if your parents caught you twerking😱, but then we got them to do it too 

I've tasted alcohol since I was a child in sips from my uncles who thought it was funny, and sneaking sips when I'd pour their drinks. My older uncle taught me how to pour a beer perfectly by the time I was 8 . The first time I was ever drunk (more tipsy than a buzz, but not drunk drunk), I was 31 and bored at my ex's friend's part (they kept talking shop). The splitting headache the next day made me never do THAT again.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

TXTrini said:


> The first time I was ever drunk (more tipsy than a buzz, but not drunk drunk), I was 31 and bored at my ex's friend's part (they kept talking shop). The splitting headache the next day made me never do THAT again.


You are much wiser than me!

The first time I was drunk was my 18th. Out on the town with a group of friends, my brother, and his girlfriend (and who had arranged that I would stay at their place that night). We parted with the friends. Then brother, his girl, and I were walking to get a cab to go onto another venue when I randomly bumped into Batman lining up outside a club. That was the second time I'd seen him. I was quite tipsy at that stage. We exchanged another brief hello, I told him we were celebrating my birthday, quick hug goodbye, and I gave him a peck on the cheek. And from that brief interaction, I could not stop thinking about him the rest of the night. He phoned the following week, wanted to confirm that I was single, and we casually arranged to meet at a club. However, after that loose arrangement was made, a guy I had previously dated phoned out of the blue and also wanted to meet that same night. He suggested a set time and plan. My intention was to be there. But.. I saw Batman earlier in the night. We ended up dancing and kissing, and needless to say, I didn't make it to meet the other guy (yes, I stood him up). After that night, Batman arranged our first date.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Shaving legs: 11 years old. I don't remember when I started shaving my armpits.
Make-up- 13/14 years old. Freshman year of high school. I wasn't allowed to wear dark lipstick. 

I've gone through periods of my life when I haven't worn makeup. I suppose I go back to it, because I really have to. My husband prefers me with make-up. He complained once that he was setup on a blind date with a girl who didn't wear any make-up.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I'm waiting till I get a little older.
> 😉
> 
> It still freaks me out a bit, when time to time pre covid we'd sporadically see male teens wearing makeup at the mall. If one isn't a performer, well, makeup isn't the most manly thing imho.
> ...


In the 80's hair bands wore make-up. I always liked the way eyeliner looked on guys. Lipstick and blush, not so much.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

notmyrealname4 said:


> In the 80's hair bands wore make-up. I always liked the way eyeliner looked on guys. Lipstick and blush, not so much.


What about drag queens?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> I gotta say, my husband likes me without makeup and also compliments when I wear it, too. He is one of few people that 'gets' to see me without makeup and I'm completely comfortable with him. However, makeup to me feels like completing an outfit which combines with both liking how it looks, maybe a bit of fun (like with the glitter eye-shadow) and admittedly, perhaps a tinge of insecurity; which I don't feel around Batman. I have a couple of friends who never wear makeup, and a few who (like me) I'll always see wearing some form of makeup.


I agree that make up completes an outfit, makes us look a bit more polished


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

frusdil said:


> I agree that make up completes an outfit, makes us look a bit more polished


My colleague has dared me to attend a zoom meeting without makeup. I told her, nope not happening!

(no need to scare everyone!)


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Never been one for a lot of makeup and only started wearing mascara and lipstick in my early 20s. I remember get scolded for wearing red nail varnish when I was 15. In my household makeup was considered something that trollops wear, I kid you not! I wear light makeup now when I go to work or go out but think it is bad for the skin. I am told I am naturally beautiful and have good bone structure and skin though now that I am older a bit of BB cream helps to the early onset wrinkles 😂


----------



## Relationadvice (Nov 19, 2020)

Since 16 I started!


----------



## buratinos (Sep 22, 2020)

I started wearing makeup when I was 13. I was one of the first girls in the class. In makeup, I already have a lot of experience and mostly my day makeup is light. Foundation, some bronzer, mascara, and lip gloss. I decided that black smokies weren't for me after I found cleanmakeupblog.com. I was convinced that natural beauty only needs to be slightly corrected with cosmetics. And of course vegan cosmetics are the best decorative cosmetics in my huge collection, because when I use it, my skin shines!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

heartsbeating said:


> Anyway, I'm curious about your experiences!


I started wearing makeup when I was 17 in February of 1989, and it sucked since it was greasy thick and difficult to wash off and the three colours weren't particularly inspiring. Then in the early 1990s a less greasy SPF15 option came out, with a different set of uninspiring three colours.

Of which baby wipes were usually good at removing that crap, although after reapplying it a few times a day for weeks on end. It would get deep into my pores and hints of it would remain, for a week after I stopped wearing it in my ears and other odd spots.

Fortunately when February 2004 rolled around I had to wear that makeup for the last time, and have subsequently never indulged in the practice ever again.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I sympathize, Heartsbeating. When I started middle school, that's when everyone started wearing a bra and shaving their legs. my mother was completely oblivious about this and I was too embarrassed to ask her. Meanwhile I took a beating at school because of it. Mind you I did not need a bra but that didn't stop anyone from wearing a training bra. 

My mom was going through a hard time then I think and she just wasn't focused on this stuff. 

I don't remember how I finally got a bra, but I remember how I finally shaved my legs. A cousin came for a visit who lived so far out in the middle of nowhere, and she was shaving her legs. so I took the opportunity to point this out to Mom. I knew she would think if she was shaving her legs it was okay to shave mine because her father was really strict. 

But yeah it was kind of a miserable year or two. 

Makeup, I guess I started that in junior high. My mom took me to the only place back then that was doing makeup lessons. I was super surprised she even knew that place was there and thought to take me there. But I was very grateful and they taught me how to do makeup. How to itch on eyeliner not in one big sweep but in little dashes and blend it a little to look more natural. So at least I had makeup down. 

Back then in the '60s doing hair was an enormous ordeal. My mom had always kept my hair cut in a horrible pixie that just stuck out all over my head and then I finally just refused to let her touch it anymore and grew it out a little although it wasn't very healthy because of all the dirt bike and horse riding. And then I got what back then they called a fall, which was a long hair piece that attached at the crown and a lot of people were wearing them for height and thickness. But yeah you had to roll your hair and sleep on those rollers and it was miserable. This was before blow dryers or electric curlers. I slept on curlers the size of beer cans.


----------

